

How to maximize your closet - lienista
http://contributors.luckymag.com/post/maximize-your-closet

======
lienista
I am trying to win an online pinboard on Lucky Magazine's page in an effort to
drive more traffic to my startup, JoydeJewels.com

Vote for me and help me get to the top of the page.

I know - why am i posting this here? Because most chicks who blog are usually
a lot more fashion-minded than I am, and also a lot less of a geek than I am.
Why not help out a geeky girl in her quest to earn more traffic to her site?

Thanks so much!

